

New Relic FutureStack conference - whatupdave
http://futurestack.io/

======
erichurkman
Be patient when switching pages, it seems the content can take a few seconds
to load each new tab.

(Firefox 22.0, OSX 10.8)

------
almightygod
Needs more triangles.

